# FRA announces more than $300 million grants



## frequentflyer (May 27, 2020)

FRA announces more than $300 million in State of Good Repair grants | Trains Magazine


The U.S. Department of Transportation’s Federal Railroad Administration on May 27 announced the recipients of more than $302 million in grant funds under the Federal-State Partnership for State of Good Repair Program to help repair and rehabilitate railroad infrastructure across the country.




trn.trains.com





North Carolina finally gets new equipment.

*North Carolina — Piedmont Intercity Fleet & Infrastructure Investments Project Phase II Up to $80,000,000*
North Carolina Department of Transportation

Purchases six locomotives and 13 passenger coaches to replace existing state-owned equipment that are 30- and 50-years old, respectively. The project is the second phase of NCDOT’s equipment procurement program, building upon a previous Partnership Program award to procure passenger coaches. The equipment will serve Amtrak’s Piedmont service between Charlotte and Raleigh, North Carolina. The project will enhance service and support continued growth, including a fourth daily Piedmont round trip planned for 2023. The new fleet will reduce train cancellations and delays, provide consistent and reliable service, improved on-board amenities, as well as meeting all safety and accessibility requirements.


----------



## jis (Dec 29, 2020)

On the flip side, NCDOT is selling off the cars that it acquired from Ringling Brothers when they were still planning to rebuild old cars. I guess NCDOT is done with that and will henceforth be operating new equipment.

*Own a (big) piece of history: NCDOT puts Ringling Bros. circus train cars up for sale*


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 30, 2020)

Nose bleed price for gutted railcars.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 31, 2020)

Make them congressional cars. Then their use will not need to be changed - will remain as CIRCUS cars.


----------

